# PRU SPITFIRE DISCOVERED



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2018)

'Great Escape' pilot's rare Spitfire discovered intact on Norwegian mountain

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2018)

Intact huh?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2018)

Great find, but maybe that should read "...found on intact mountain" !!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep, when I originally read the title my first thought was that it softly landed on a 5ft. bed of goose down and moss.....and then I saw the Independent's version of "intact"


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 22, 2018)

In fairness, they had to bring down the components individually which probably explains some of the "componentization". However, I agree that it was likely not "intact" in a strict definition of the word, at least not based on some of the airframe damage visible in a couple of the photos.

However, really, REALLY glad they found this and are recovering/restoring it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2018)

Cool! Definitely not intact as we’d define it though.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2018)

Amazing that these artifacts continue to be found. I wonder how many more are out there.

Thanks for posting Geo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2018)

More like a jig-saw puzzle without the jigs.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2018)

I wonder if it arrived in the UK in huge box, with an illustrated instruction sheet.
"Locate and cement Part 1 onto Part 2, after cleaning and restoration .....".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I wonder if it arrived in the UK in huge box, with an illustrated instruction sheet.
> "Locate and cement Part 1 onto Part 2, after cleaning and restoration .....".


What are you kidding?!!! Glue is NEVER part of the boxes nowadays!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 22, 2018)

Illustrated instruction sheet? Isn't that cheating????


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Illustrated instruction sheet? Isn't that cheating????


Only if you haven't built one before...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2018)

ok, so...it appears there wasn't a crate involved in this Spitfire discovery...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2018)

And there's only 1.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2018)

Was it found loaded on a Nazi Gold train by chance?????


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2018)

I thought the Nazi gold was stashed at their secret base in Antarctica?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 23, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I thought the Nazi gold was stashed at their secret base in Antarctica?


No they had to locate their new moonbase after the Google maps faux pas...


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2018)

20 x cannon hits and 200 mg rounds, cannot possibly have been a Spitfire, they were far too fragile.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have seen this a/c after the recovery. I know the chap behind the discovery. On his way back to the uk with the wreck he dropped by in Holland. The Spit crashed down slope and slided more ore less to its final resting place where the top side of the Spit was ripped off by an explosian. So all the recovered parts were remarkable large and some indeed intact...like an elevator and aileron. Amazing find.


----------



## pbehn (Nov 24, 2018)

Great news, I think they stress the surprisingly good condition so that people believe the completely new aircraft with restored engine that will be wheeled out of a hanger some time in the future is actually a restored plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Nov 29, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Great news, I think they stress the surprisingly good condition so that people believe the completely new aircraft with restored engine that will be wheeled out of a hanger some time in the future is actually a restored plane.



Are you insinuating that this might be a "nameplate restoration"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

